# IBS and Tampons



## Kellyintenn (Mar 1, 2004)

I was diagnosed with IBS when I was 13. Now, exactly 10 years later- my symptoms have gotton MUCH worse starting back in Nov. of 05'. I have now noticed when I use tampons during my menstrual cycle...I cramp horribly! Not just menstrual, but I have to go to the bathroom at least 7 or 8 times a day. This is even worse at work because I am a cashier and I can't just go to the bathroom..I have to wait for a replacement. I prefer tampons simply because I cannot STAND pads. I wear Stayfree pads when I go to work along with a tampon because if I have to run to the bathroom and pop the thing out to go, I have backup until I can get to my locker and get another tampon. I don't keep them with me at the register because I move around so much I lose the baggie I keep them in or I forget it. I cannot stand the feeling of bleeding...it feels like I am peeing all over myself and I dont want to move around a lot in fear I will spill over my pad. I don't know why after all these years my IBS is hating tampons. I use Tampax because they used to never cramp me. Now they do. I've tried Playtex and others but they all expand OUT and tampax expands long. I always feel like I have to pee now. I can empty my bladder and replace a tampon and feel like I have a full bladder again...then about 20 minutes later I am in the bathroom with cramps. Immodium helps with cramps and I also take Levsin...but on my period NOTHING works. Does anyone else have this problem?? ITs very frustrating..


----------



## 17079 (May 18, 2005)

I don't have the problem to the same extent as you.... but I do notice my cramping always tends to get worse when it's time to change my tampon. I feel the same way as you about pads, and can't stand to wear them alone. I use them as backup almost everyday of my period that I'm at work (I work retail and am on checkouts a lot and totally understand your frustration!)I'm sorry I don't have any help or advice to offer. If you can, perhaps you can try to get in and see your doctor. I also have the best results with Tampax. Does the cramping get worse or better if you use a different size tampon?


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

I cant use tampon's full stop,to much pain.


----------



## 23091 (May 19, 2005)

Have you had a 'female' check up recently? Have you ruled out the possibility that it could be 'female' problems? Just a suggestion. May be slightly related to IBS and slightly related to something else??


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

I used to wear "cindy quilts" and hated tampons


----------



## 17461 (Nov 15, 2005)

MMM... I agree with the poster who recomended a female checkup. Fibroids, depending on where thay are will do that. And if you get IBS-C they will make the cramps worse...'shana


----------



## 19536 (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi Everyone,I have a couple of thoughts on this. First, let me say that I had a hysterectomy in 2003, so this is all going to be from 'memory', but here goes:1) My IBS -always- got worse around my period. I think it has to do with hormones.2) I NEVER could wear tampons, they always felt like they were "falling out". I hated pads too, but what was I going to do?







3) Here's the kicker - any thoughts on this?Think about it, the wall between the vagina and rectum is very thin. If you're using a tampon, the only thing separating it from your rectom is a thin wall of skin. Is it possible that the 'cramps' you are having may be related to your rectum/colon? Think of the pressure you're putting on it by inserting a tampon right on the other side.Just something to consider







Take care,Torpy


----------



## 17190 (Apr 1, 2006)

It has been a long time, but I remember not being able to use tampons either. It was just to uncomfortable. I am so glad that I don't have periods anymore, but the hot flashes of menopause aren't much fun either.


----------



## 18829 (Mar 20, 2006)

i agree with torpy about the tampon putting pressure on colon etc as in the same scenario sex can aggrivate ibs and make you feel yuk and crampy round your back passage im ibs-c and if ive not been to toilet for a bit i cant have sex!!! its just too sore


----------



## 17190 (Apr 1, 2006)

I felt the same way years ago in may last marriage. This is going to sound terrible, but my present husband is too old for the big S and I don't miss it.


----------

